# LFAA Next Task Force



## hammond (3 Aug 2008)

Good Day, quick question... and please delete if this opsec. I am currently completing my DP1 Armd Recce course and one of my instructors stated that LFAA will be generating Task Force 1-10 in 2010, searching the net I found that LFCA is tasked. Just wondering if/when LFAA will be preparing a task force for Afghanistan. The instructor also stated that we would be hearing from our Ops Warrant when we returned in Sept for volunteers. Thanks for your help in clearing this up!


----------



## brihard (3 Aug 2008)

Hammond said:
			
		

> Good Day, quick question... and please delete if this opsec. I am currently completing my DP1 Armd Recce course and one of my instructors stated that LFAA will be generating Task Force 1-10 in 2010, searching the net I found that LFCA is tasked. Just wondering if/when LFAA will be preparing a task force for Afghanistan. The instructor also stated that we would be hearing from our Ops Warrant when we returned in Sept for volunteers. Thanks for your help in clearing this up!



You'll know plenty ahead of time when there's a TF coming up. Just keep at the courses, get as many as you can in the meantime, and don't worry too much about it. All in good time.


----------



## geo (3 Aug 2008)

Well - at present
TF 1/08 LFWA
3/08 LFCA
1/09 LFQA
3/09
1/10


----------



## BKells (4 Aug 2008)

1-10 is LFCA (1 RCR)


----------



## hammond (4 Aug 2008)

Cool Beans, thanks for the help, greatly appreciated. I was a just wondering as I would possibly like to go on a tour, but just coming off Trades training this summer and volunteering, I would have no "experience" other than what was taught, but I don't want to miss out on a chance, so I was just trying to get a heads up. Thanks again, back to Gagetown I go.


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Aug 2008)

If at all possible, considering your trade, I would try to get the DP2 Recce course to help your odds of going over.


----------



## hammond (4 Aug 2008)

Thanks. The Regiment is putting on a DP2 course this fall which I'll definitely be taking a spot. Any Pres Armd members that have been over.. what were you tasked with. Seems our trade is thrown every where. We had members that worked Psyops, close protection, LavIII driver, and now have two individuals training on the C2 as driver/gunner.


----------



## geo (4 Aug 2008)

C2 driver gunner ???
Thought the C2s were parked & we were using the Leo2 A6Ms ???


----------



## dan005e (4 Aug 2008)

From what is being passed around as gossip, nothing really official, but the word is at 2RCR that we are going as a BG in 2011. Watch and shoot on that one.


----------



## Run away gun (4 Aug 2008)

The tail end of 2011 sounds about right for the 2RCR battlegroup to depart.


However, 3-08 has yet to depart and then 1-10 has to gear up, so it's a ways off yet still.


----------



## greenjacket (4 Aug 2008)

does anyone know the deployment date for TF 03-08?


----------



## Strike (4 Aug 2008)

greenjacket said:
			
		

> does anyone know the deployment date for TF 03-08?



Well now, THAT could possibly be OpSec.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Aug 2008)

greenjacket said:
			
		

> does anyone know the deployment date for TF 03-08?



The hell?

1) You should know better than to ask for a deployment date on public means, and;

2) You should know that on TF changeovers, there is no one date for everyone. Different groups in the TF travel on different days over a period of time until all rips are completed. And a lot of the time, you don't know your specific deployment date until not too long before it.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Aug 2008)

LFWA is designated as High Readiness TF for 3-09.


----------



## greenjacket (5 Aug 2008)

i ment what time in general like aug or sept


----------



## Strike (5 Aug 2008)

greenjacket said:
			
		

> i ment what time in general like aug or sept



And your answer would be....



			
				Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> 2) You should know that on TF changeovers, there is no one date for everyone. Different groups in the TF travel on different days over a period of time until all rips are completed. And a lot of the time, you don't know your specific deployment date until not too long before it.



So it will span a large period of time.  Anything more specific than that, say like, what month, would be delving into....



			
				Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> 1) You should know better than to ask for a deployment date on public means, and;




Edited for spelling.


----------



## canadian_moose (31 Aug 2008)

can someone tell me what task force stand up means, cause 1-10 its says 22 sept 09 on this website http://www.army.gc.ca/LFCA_2010_HR/taskforce_e.asp, does this mean we start pre-deployment training or something else?? and is TF  3-09  going to be 1 or 3 ppcli.


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> C2 driver gunner ???
> Thought the C2s were parked & we were using the Leo2 A6Ms ???



Nope...they are still in use.

Regards


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2008)

greenjacket said:
			
		

> i ment what time in general like aug or sept



You'll find out when the media lets you find out.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

Hammond said:
			
		

> Thanks. The Regiment is putting on a DP2 course this fall which I'll definitely be taking a spot. Any Pres Armd members that have been over.. what were you tasked with. Seems our trade is thrown every where. We had members that worked Psyops, close protection, LavIII driver, and now have two individuals training on the C2 as driver/gunner.



There are roughly a dozen members of The Regiment from the rank of Cpl to Capt that served with TF1-07.  Have you thought to talk to them to find out info first hand what they did?  The incoming Regt Ops WO is a great guy;  he will no doubt be feeding the Regt CoC with info on avail billets and trng/TI requirements etc.  Make sure your Tp MCpl/Sgt/WO whoever asks know you are interested in deploying when you have you interview with them or the Tp Ldr which should happen shortly after the Muster Parade in early Sept.


----------



## Dog (6 Oct 2008)

canadian_moose said:
			
		

> can someone tell me what task force stand up means, cause 1-10 its says 22 sept 09 on this website http://www.army.gc.ca/LFCA_2010_HR/taskforce_e.asp, does this mean we start pre-deployment training or something else?? and is TF  3-09  going to be 1 or 3 ppcli.



1-10 is already beginning to stand up...  PRes augmentees are already arriving at their reg force units to begin integration and get course-loaded in preparation for the stand up next year.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Oct 2008)

Deployment dates are OPSEC for sure.....but the Taliban/Al Qaeda know well before hand who, where and how we are deploying and the rotation times. Our open media policy ensures that.


----------



## hammond (10 Jan 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to check in if anyone has heard any additional information concerning a 2RCR Battlegroup. I've been hearing like usual mixed messages back home. Theres talk on both sides that we will be seeing a call for volunteers for a 2 RCR Battlegroup in the upcoming year, as well as others stating there would never be another 2RCR Battlegroup for JTFA. I am just going to keep concentrating on getting courses under my belt, and learning the ins and outs of my trade, but just wanted to keep an ear to the ground as I can't seem to find any info on a Rotation Schedule. From what I concluded it appears the other Battalions are working like crazy and that eventually 2RCR will be up to bat again. As always, thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2009)

All battalions are having their turn... though there are many members of the regiment who are playing musical chairs.... going from one to the other - in order to fill vacancies.

Until all Afghan missions are over (beyond 2011) and the CF is told by our political masters that we are to reduce our optempo back to 2001 levels, we will continue to raise battlegroups / TFs for service overseas.

With the number of messes on the international scene, there are plenty of potential assignments for us to contemplate filling AFTER Afghanistan is done.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jan 2009)

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just wanted to check in if anyone has heard any additional information concerning a 2RCR Battlegroup. I've been hearing like usual mixed messages back home. Theres talk on both sides that we will be seeing a call for volunteers for a 2 RCR Battlegroup in the upcoming year, as well as others stating there would never be another 2RCR Battlegroup for JTFA. I am just going to keep concentrating on getting courses under my belt, and learning the ins and outs of my trade, but just wanted to keep an ear to the ground as I can't seem to find any info on a Rotation Schedule. From what I concluded it appears the other Battalions are working like crazy and that eventually 2RCR will be up to bat again. As always, thanks for the enlightenment.



Your Reg't Ops O and Ops WO and others in your CoC will get the info from the Bde HQ, will pass it on to your Sqn and you will get it from them (Tp CoC, etc).  I know many of the people in your Bde and Reg't CoC and they aren't hiding info from you, they probably just don't have it yet.

Keep up the trng, and let your Tp NCOs know you are interested in a tour.  The rest will fall into place when info comes from Area HQ to Bde HQ to RHQ to SHQ...just like it always did, I suspect....

2 RCR is *not* the only unit that mbrs' of the 17th have deployed with.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## hammond (24 Aug 2009)

Been awhile since any updates were posted, just trying to see if anyone has anymore information pertaining to the next time members of LFAA will be asked for volunteers. I have again heard more from the rumour mill stating we will be asked in October to provide people for 1-10. This rumour was heard from some members of my regiment. Also members from other 36CBG units are already doing work up training in Gagetown for the same tour. Does this sound reasonable? or does anyone have anymore information. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Aug 2009)

AFAIK there are individual augmentees from LFAA training for 1-10.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2009)

The Army has a Managed Readiness Plan.  It's available on the DWAN.  In fact, I have a nice printout of it in front of me here.

It clearly shows which Reg F unit is assigned which task.  The version I have shows 2009-2013.

From those tasks you can figure out when Reserve units in the same LFAs will be tasked.

However, sometimes not all postions can be filled by the mounting Area - in that case, there may be a request made - through the chain of command - for additional personnel.


So, short answer to questions:  (1) There is a plan.  It is available through official means  (Note that this website is not an official means.  Therefore, don't ask for a copy here).

(2) Talk to your chain of command for information on possibilities for international deployments.


----------



## hammond (19 Dec 2009)

Just again looking for anymore information concerning any possible deployments with TF-A. There has been a couple positions posted up that I have applied for and I have also sent memos up requesting information concerning positions, nothing heard back for either. Also if anyone knows which Land Force is scheduled for the remaining Task Forces (unless it violates OPSEC) or can suggest anything it would be greatly appreciated. As well as what should one have in order to DAG yellow/green. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MikeL (19 Dec 2009)

Going with the current scheme of things an how it appears to me..

1-10 is 1RCR BG so LFCA
3-10 would be a Vandoo BG so LFQA
1-11 is Patricia BG so LFWA

If there was a 3-11 I would guess it would goto 2RCR an than it would take LFAA(I think its called that correct?) Reservists. I think 2RCR would be next in the Roto as 3RCR was 3-08 and 1RCR 1-10 an 2RCR hasn't deployed since 1-07, atleast as the BG lead.

Also, I have no idea on how it works with Reserves getting on tour or if they would take a Reserve from another LF Area as an augmentee.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Going with the current scheme of things an how it appears to me..
> 
> 1-10 is 1RCR BG so LFCA
> 3-10 would be a Vandoo BG so LFQA
> ...



I think it all depends as I got troops in theater right now from LFAA and a bunch getting ready to go on the next one..... Mind you that are deploying as EROC....


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I think it all depends as I got troops in theater right now from LFAA and a bunch getting ready to go on the next one..... Mind you that are deploying as EROC....



They'll take anyone from any area if you've got the skills they're looking for. Friend of mine is on 1-10 and he's from a Saskatchawan Comm Res unit.


----------

